# Woman's hour piece on surrogacy.



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry for crashing your board but I have just listened to an interesting item on Radio 4's Woman's hour (I am turning into my mother) Natalie Gamble was speaking about maternity leave for parents of children born through surrogacy.
It will be available to listen again on the bbc website in due course.


Love Crusoe
xxx


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Here's the link if anyone's interested:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01g5ztv#p00r6pxq

I just hope this all works and we get some more sensible laws!

Natalie


----------

